
Minimum Number of Settlers for Survival on Another Planet - onetimemanytime
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-66740-0
======
082349872349872
Coincidentally, a company-sized unit, O(100), is the minimal number to
establish a useful defensive perimeter, for survival on this planet.

